# Bench sweepings



## AztekShine (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone deal with these? A local jeweler is interested in acquiring me some. I'm going to try and work it where I just give him back a percentage. But does anyone buy it straight out just based on weight?


----------



## nickvc (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll assume you mean filings and if you do no one will buy them as they are as there is no way to tell what's there, they are usually a mix of mixed karat filings, silver,base metals and bits of steel from files and broken saw blades.
To treat them you should incinerate them, run a magnet over them keep the steel for the stock pot, then put them in a beaker and cover with water and add nitric slowly until all action ceases, syphon off the solution and rinse well and then dissolve the remaining material with AR. If you suspect lots of platinum use cold AR as this will leave that largely untouched and make recovery easier.
All this is in Hoke and is fairly basic and of all karat scraps and wastes encountered one of the easiest to deal with.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 28, 2012)

Here in germany these "filings" as they are called here, sell at ebay for about 28€ for a 3 g "nugget"

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bruchgold-Zahngold-Altgold-Nugget-3-00-Gramm-/260966513600?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DDLSL%252BSIC.NPJS%252BSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BUA%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D220948548808%252B220948548808%252B220948548808%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6647214247924909376

which makes about 37 USD today....


----------



## jack_burton (Feb 28, 2012)

I think most the people who refine these do so for a percentage of the yield. I do it for 10% Au, 15% Pt and 15% Ag. Harold has posted about this in the past, even what he used to charge as well if I recall.


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 28, 2012)

nickvc said:


> I'll assume you mean filings and if you do no one will buy them as they are as there is no way to tell what's there, they are usually a mix of mixed karat filings, silver,base metals and bits of steel from files and broken saw blades.
> To treat them you should incinerate them, run a magnet over them keep the steel for the stock pot, then put them in a beaker and cover with water and add nitric slowly until all action ceases, syphon off the solution and rinse well and then dissolve the remaining material with AR. If you suspect lots of platinum use cold AR as this will leave that largely untouched and make recovery easier.
> All this is in Hoke and is fairly basic and of all karat scraps and wastes encountered one of the easiest to deal with.



On thanks, ya I wasn't turn to push them to anyone. I am wanting to refine them. .... So I gota work out a percentage wih him.... Wonder what's fair?

Marcel is saying about $12.33 a gram. That's interesting!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2012)

It may just be me but, those avatars with movement are very annoying. I find it difficult to concentrate on the post when the avatar is constantly moving around. Usually, I just stop reading and go on to something else. Others may feel the same way.

We have no forum rules for this and this is the first time I've said anything.


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 28, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> It may just be me but, those avatars with movement are very annoying. I find it difficult to concentrate on the post when the avatar is constantly moving around. Usually, I just stop reading and go on to something else. Others may feel the same way.
> 
> We have no forum rules for this and this is the first time I've said anything.



Agree!


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 28, 2012)

So y'all don't read Lazersteve's post because he has a gif. For an avatar?

I'm just tryn to learn and have a good time doing it. 

I don't know about you but I love watching Lazersteve's avatar!

I'm sorry that they distract you. Some times I have seen one or two that is distracting and I just slide the page over so the avatar is in the margin where I can't see it.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 28, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> So y'all don't read Lazersteve's post because he has a gif. For an avatar?
> 
> I'm just tryn to learn and have a good time doing it.
> 
> ...



Steve's avatar is gold refining related. Your new avatar is not. You should try to find a better one if you would like to be taken serious.

Jim


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow ..... Ok. I chose it because it made me think of safety. 

If it bothers everyone I'll find another I guess.....I don't want to upset anyone.

I really thought it would relate to safety and to be safe at every level.
That's my Gods honest word!


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 28, 2012)

I have to leave for work now. I don't have time to change it till I get home.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess I'm so used to lazersteve's avatar that I don't notice it. Yours, however, drives me bonkers.


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't find the least bit of humor in it?


----------



## AztekShine (Feb 28, 2012)

GSP your bonkers have been wrecked......


Now what were we talking about?

oh I talked to Jewelry guy today and he said his guy has a refiner and once a year he gets five grand for his dirt. ohhhh well.


----------



## qst42know (Feb 28, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> oh I talked to Jewelry guy today and he said his guy has a refiner and once a year he gets five grand for his dirt. ohhhh well.



That's fine, but what is it really worth?

I'd buy $6000 in gold for $5000 any day of the week. :mrgreen: 

You need to work on getting a representative sample.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 28, 2012)

Aztek,

That is so much better. Thanks!


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 29, 2012)

AztekShine said:


> Anyone deal with these? A local jeweler is interested in acquiring me some. I'm going to try and work it where I just give him back a percentage. But does anyone buy it straight out just based on weight?


Not a good idea unless you can steal the stuff. I processed for manufacturing jewelers for a little more than 20 years. Bench sweeps can range all over the scale. Processed some that ran 56% (all from 14K work, and kept scrupulously clean), down to one customer that included all forms of matter. Theirs averaged about 21%. How could you safely buy that kind of quality (without an assay)?

Not giving you advice, but my policy was to accept refining on the honor basis, refining for a percentage. If you keep your nose clean and treat the customer fairly, returning properly refined gold, you'll build a reliable clientele. Worked for me. 

Harold


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 5, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> AztekShine said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone deal with these? A local jeweler is interested in acquiring me some. I'm going to try and work it where I just give him back a percentage. But does anyone buy it straight out just based on weight?
> ...




Yeah absolutely Harrold. Thats what I had in my head the whole time. I don't know the lapidarie but I am going to get him to solder my clasp ring on my silver chain and talk to him personally. If he's any thing like the jewelery store owner which is about 50 and still lives with his mom!, then I figure we could probably work something out...lol poor guy. 

Thanks every one for your input. Sorry I haven't posted back I'm still fuguring out how the forum cycles new post didn't realize I just gota go threw em and look.

Oh GPS your welcom bud! 

Thanks again,
Will


----------

